# GBATemp Mascot/Logo in 3D!



## Ricoboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello all! I got bored actually, and decided to make an attempt to recreate the GBATemp Mascot/Logo into a 3D Model/Render. Well, after like 1 or 2 hours of messing around, I got a pretty nice result! Hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Updated:
















Old Ones:


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2007)

How cool is that!?
Seriously!


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

Effing... Amazing. Work.

*golf claps*

Everyone golf clap for Ricoboy!

~Nero


----------



## iritegood (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome, really. You get +10 badass points for doing that.
The hair could be spikier though.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 9, 2007)

wow. that is awesome. i dont understand how people do this stuff.


----------



## lagman (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1-2 hours... wow!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 9, 2007)

now *thats* fergalicious!


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 9, 2007)

is there a way you could make it as a r4 skin


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 9, 2007)

nice. thot it was made out of clay at first. all we need is more defined hair and its perfect.


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hm, ok I changed the hair a bit to a more Spiky style! Also, a render with some sexy texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *see first post* Also, thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## jelbo (Nov 9, 2007)

Amazing work. I'd do 1-2 hours for a pencil sketch only xD


----------



## Rayder (Nov 9, 2007)

Dude!  That ROCKS!  Very nice!  Wow!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 9, 2007)

Excellent work! For 1-2 hours that's pretty amazing for a 3D render


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, as you can see on the first pic of the first post, I changed the hair, textures/colors, and i removed that pointy "chin" of him.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 9, 2007)

Now we just need something to do with these. I say we incorporate it into the current logo/banner!


----------



## Jax (Nov 9, 2007)

He looks like he's being zapped in the nuts.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2007)

[email protected]

Hey, did you mention what you were using for modeling/rendering, Ric?


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 9, 2007)

+10 internet to you my friend


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, no.. but I used Autodesk 3d Studio Max 9.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dude that's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hair could be improved a little.. But then again I don't really see how it could be


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mye, i'm also still not happy about the hair, but ah well... I'll change it as soon as I know.. how


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2007)

Dude, nice.  Thats all I can say.  Maybe it can be incorporated into the header at the top of the homepage of GBAtemp, like spinning around?  Just a thought.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 10, 2007)

very cool i like the hair !


----------



## xflash (Nov 10, 2007)

it looks like he's got a little too much hair and the mouth is just completly wrong in almost everyway

other than that it's great and 1-2 hours? dude thats really fast


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 10, 2007)

looks a bit constipated but still badass for pulling it off


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 10, 2007)

That looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 15, 2007)

That kicks ass! Seriously!
Either one of two things should happen:
1. A new skin should be made and the 3-D GBAtemp guy should be up there at the top, or
2. A real model of this should go into the GBAtemp Shop.





j/k but it would be cool


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 15, 2007)

That's amazing! The mouth still looks a little... odd... but it's MUCH better than anything I could ever imagine doing...

Great work!
- Sam


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 15, 2007)

That's amazing!


----------



## Opium (Nov 15, 2007)

Brilliant work. Loved the effort put into it


----------

